# What style holster for dress style



## kevingreen1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I own a M&P 40c and just recently got my ccw. I will be purchasing my first holster soon and need some information on what to look for in design. I am 6'2" 180lbs and live in Florida. In summer my dress is mostly jeans/shorts with a tee (usualy not oversized) untucked w/o and undershirt due to heat. I rarely wear dress cloths or button down shirts which I would need to tuck in. In winter I stick to the same style just with a jacket. I think i would prefer an IWB config since my cloths are more of an athletic fit and could print. What style would fit the best? So far I was impressed with the Don H. PCCH becuase it was IWB, easily removable with button straps over belt loops (which I really liked), had a body shield to protect my gun from my side (sweat) and vise versa, and wasn't too expensive. The KDholster Cochise Defender seemed good because it had the same features sans the body shield and I could adjust cant. I havnt done much other research yet because there are alot of styles and companies and I am not sure what would fit my style the best. Looking for recommendations.

Thank you in advance


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

check out highnoon holsters. I would go IWB 
http://www.highnoonholsters.com/index.html


----------



## Sarge43 (Apr 13, 2008)

One other holster maker to check out in your search is UBG Holsters.
http://www.ubgholsters.com/IWB.html
I jsut received last week a new Striker1 holster and am very happy with it. I haven't had a long time with it obviously, but so far it's great. Really tucks the weapon in tight to the side. I'm 6'3" and 265 fairly lean, and it keeps it out of sight and is comfortable to boot. 
Give them a look. :smt023
Sarge


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Depending on your body shape, IWB may be diffcult to draw (assuming right strongside) with the gun under your safety belt and trapped between you and the bolster while seated in a car. 

My primary CCW is a 4" semi, but as an old guy I wear loose shirts.

I used to wear a Fobus paddle that I could easily remove and place in the map pocket of the passenger seat when in a car.

In the past 2 months, I've been sporting a Galco Fletch. The high ride is comfortable in a car and easier to conceal than the Fobus. Plus, I no longer need to buy 2 sizes of pants. The downside is that with belt loops its more involved to remove.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I also live in FL. I typically would wear a loose t-shirt and shorts or pants depending on the days weather. I always wore an undershirt (just a wife beater style) to avoid the gun rubbing my skin raw. I always used an IWB holster as I'm always afraid of someone getting a peek at my gun tucked away. If someone sees it and alerts the police they could be on the lookout for you and create a scene you don't want to have. Basically whatever you can conceal comfortably with. When I say comfortable I don't mean to say that having your gun will be comfortable, but you feel comfortable being in public, it stays put and out of sight etc. 

I prefer IWb as you seem to have more freedom over your dress. That's just me though. I like Comp-Tac holsters, especially the MTAC which is a Kydex/leather hybrid. It has leather up against your body with a kydex body for the gun.


----------



## kevingreen1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I ordered and already received a Highnoon Holster Bare Asset ($25, made of glove leather, IWB, extremely basic) to play around with since they had them instock. So far I think a IWB at 4:00 will stay very concealed with my dress style. So then I ordered a Comp-tac MTAC. I think this will work well for me as its basically everything I want in a holster. Its IWB, tuckable, adjustable cant and ride height, a comfortable looking body shield, and a decent price. The only thing I would worry about is squeaking between the kydex and leather getting annoying over time. I assume it should arrive in 3-4 weeks. 

Any recommendations on a good 1.5 gun belt that wont break the bank? Itr would be awesome if they made them reversable with black on one side and brown on the other to keep from having to buy two. I dont tuck much so I guess if the color i choose doesn't match my outfit I could just use a dress belt for a few hours.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

+1 on UBG. I've got a Canute IWB that is nice. It didn't take forever to get, either.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I have the High Noon Bare Asset holsters for both my Kahr CW9 and my Glock 19. I really like them. They are comfortable, hold the gun securely and I have no problem reholstering one handed. They are a great value for the money. I have tried all different types of holsters, carry styles, positions etc. and my favorite is 3:30 in a leather high ride concealment belt holster. I do not wear oversized shirts and don't seem to have much trouble with printing. Most people (99%) are not looking at your waist to try and determine if you are carrying a gun anyhow.


----------

